
All the Covid safety rules are little more than theater - mrfusion
https://nypost.com/2020/08/03/all-the-covid-safety-rules-are-little-more-than-theater/
======
erulabs
This is a fairly infantile argument, which essentially boils down to: If your
defense isn't perfect, it's silly.

Wearing a mask isn't to do with perfectly isolating your biological self from
society. It's to do with numbers. I would suspect we've _all_ been exposed to
at least a few thousand COVID-19 virons - luckily a significant viral load is
measured in the billions of particles. Wearing a mask simply decreases the
probability of spreading or catching a significant number of particles.

No defense for Cuomo, and agreed about using a video call, but suggesting that
there is a hypocrisy in "wear it as much as you can" is silly. This is a bit
like suggesting firewalls are pointless since a few IPs are whitelisted, or a
coding standard is pointless because a few people don't follow it perfectly.

What the world needs now, more than anything, is pragmatism, not idealism.

------
giardini
The Dutch apparently think that some of the rules other countries use are
unnecessary. Here are the Dutch rules:

"Dutch measures against coronavirus: basic rules for everyone":

[https://www.government.nl/topics/coronavirus-
covid-19/tackli...](https://www.government.nl/topics/coronavirus-
covid-19/tackling-new-coronavirus-in-the-netherlands/basic-rules-for-everyone)

"Dutch government will not advise public to wear masks - minister":

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
nether...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-netherlands-
idUSKCN24U2UJ)

------
gnusty_gnurc
True! And in the adult, free world, government advises safety practices,
disseminates recommendations and people assess their risk and act accordingly.

In the government as benevolent god-parent world, people assume they're safe
if they follow the ever-changing (in so many cases over the pandemic: 180deg
overnight, at precisely the worst times...months after the spread started)
guidelines, when their own common sense was often more correct to begin with.

This is obvious since all the mobility data, etc. suggests people act well
before government gets its act together. The people pre-empted closures and
they're pre-empting re-opening.

------
fistfucker3000
If you live in a city it very much makes sense to wear a mask outside because
you pass by people all the time.

